# Bargain Torch



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Just noticed that qualityflashlights.co.uk (actually based in Austria) have the Thrunite

Tikey reduced from Â£25.95 to Â£7.95. Shipping (from Austria)is Â£2.00 (Â£3.50 for faster).

This is a high quality well machined light, titanium alloy, 46mm x 17mm, 10 lumens. I have

one and it really is very nice. I got mine cheap from US but nowhere near this cheap. It is

available for full price on many sites (including Heinnie Haynes). Just ordered.

I have one buying experience from this site (a fantastic iTP A6 Polestar torch set) and all went well.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

I think this is a much better buy.

It is 220 to 290 Lumens really powerfull beam.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Philz said:


> I think this is a much better buy.
> 
> It is 220 to 290 Lumens really powerfull beam.


Phil,

This same torch is $18.95 from bestofferbuy.com including shipping - getting on for half of this eBay auction. I do like Ultrafires.

The Thrunite TiKey is a very high quality titanium keychain torch. 10 lumens so not huge power. But Â£10 delivered is a bargain. Look at the 5 star reviews on Heinnie.com where it's Â£29.95.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

great for that fella just ordered 2 I've been after a tikey for ages but couldnt pull the trigger cause of the price :thumbsup:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

lol brought 4 by mistake


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

spankone said:


> lol brought 4 by mistake


These are Â£29.95 on Heinnie.com - great reviews for the torch on this site. You'll get your 4 for not much more than the price of one.

Cheers

Gary


----------

